# 2003 Nissan Sentra se-r spec v 2.5 power loss, stutter, maybe even pinging around 500



## Wykoffn (Sep 6, 2017)

Do you think you can help me trouble shoot a 2003 ser spec v? 

Having issues up about 5000 rpm. Car feels like it's running out of fuel and might be pinging. 

Car has the following. 

Running 93 octane
New ngk plugs gapped to .044
Aem Cai
Dc 421shorty headers 
New crank and cam sensors
Power butterflies intact and locktight 
Car does not have the rear o2 sensor hooked up. Waiting on my extender harness. 

Car runs flawless? up to 5k or basically when I'm really getting into it. 

Any ideas or suggestions? Could that O2 sensor be the issue. 

Also when I was checking the butterflies I found the vacuum line for them broken and I replaced the line. 

Could it still be the maf. What should the fuel pressure be when I test it anyone else had this issue. 

I find bits and pieces of info when I search the forums but not what I need. 


Thanks,


----------



## Wykoffn (Sep 6, 2017)

Maf was bad. Just after I posted this I remember I had a spare on off a donner car I have. Took the whole housing off and this is what I found. Not sure if this was the issue or just the maf was bad but this fixed it. She flys now !! Pulls 6500 no problems. Car is still new to me so I didn't want to test it much further just yet


----------

